# 240sx engine or disaster???



## Marcus_S13 (Dec 6, 2004)

im from australia so we dont get the 240sx even though is just an americanized 180sx, with a weak engine when compared to the likes of the sr20 or ca18, is the 240sx a big seller in the states or is it seen as a rushed job of which a rather weak engine was placed....if nissan went ahead with the LHD chasis why didnt they go threw with putting a real engine in as well...???? also what are the specs of the 2.4L engine???


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

the 240sx is selling faster than anything i've seen. everyone is wanting to get their hands on one, just to fit a trend. but in recent days its died down some.

the 240sx ( Ka24DE) came in two models, one SOHC ( late 80's- early 90's) and a DOHC( early 90's and On). It had i belive 140hp in the SOHC, and 150 hp in the DOHC but i could be mistaken. Some models came with an LSD and a 5-sp tranny. though many were sold with automatics as well.

Nissan needed something fast to compete with toyota and the other car compaines that were producing sporty RWD hatch backs and coupes here in the 90's. the siliva ( our 240sx) happened to be one of them.


----------



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

Really there are two reasons why the 240SX got the 2.4L KA and not the SR or CA engines. 

The first is US emission laws, which are quite tight when using the very low quality fuel the US has. Nissan never got the CA or SR, or RB for that matter, tested/meeting US emission requirements. Really, why spend the money when you have a suitable emission compliant 2.4L truck engine that will fit? Plus there was not demand for the high reving turbocharged engines.

The second reason it due to LHD, most (if not all) SR conversions on the 240SX require notching out part of the turbo exit and down pipe for the steering arm clearance. And it's still a VERY tight fit... Not something that would have gotten through the US saftey/crash tests.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Japanese companies in general have been reluctant in the past to import a turbo. Some of the reasons have been mentioned, the other being the perception that Americans want torque and displacement (which in some ways is still true). The other has to do with the quaility of gas. These motors in Japan get very different performance numbers due to better quaility and higher octane gas available in Japan. The Subaru we had an STi Type-RA motor in here in California would get around 200-210 HP on regular pump gas, and we'd still have pinging issues. So not only would the engines not pass emissions (which they could have been made to, even crash testing compliant) but they would have been seriously detuned and the numbers would not have there or would have required water injection or some extra maintaince on the part of owners. Moreover, the insurance on a turbo two-door are really, probably would have spooked a lot of customers in that price range. Plus American owners of turbo cars do not treat them as carefully as they should, as Subaru is now learning


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

Flying V said:


> the 240sx is selling faster than anything i've seen. everyone is wanting to get their hands on one, just to fit a trend. but in recent days its died down some.


i told u it was just gonna be a "phase".. god damn dricers!!! 

240's weren't that popular when i got mine. my first response when i got mine was, "wtf am i gonna do w/ a fooking nissan??!!!" i wanted a integra ( rofl ). now i know better  then the whole "d1 gp" and "initial d" stuff became popular in the US. of course, everybody had to jump on the bandwagon and buy a 240sx so they could go "drifting". also SR prices sky rocketed. CA and RB prices are going up too  like flying v said, it's dying down somewhat. hopefully, it will go way like "i'll race you w/ my civic and nnnaaawwwwzzzz" but there are rumors of fast and the furious 3 ( i heard drifting was gonna be in th movie -_- ) and initial d movie coming out


----------



## Marcus_S13 (Dec 6, 2004)

yeah drifting has also become very popular in australia....and yeah i heard fast and the furious 3 will have Deasal bak in it and will be in Japan this time.....so hopefully it wont be as ridiculous as part 2....that was absolute crap...the first one was ok a bit showy though...cause in australia most racers are more concerned about engine power as opposed to overpriced sterio systems and brand name bodykits....i mean honestly what serious racer even has a sterio system in his car??...if u were looking to make serious times u'd wanna be as light as possible...i personally ripped even the air con out of my car to drop weight and make it more driftable...


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Wait a minute, so you are in Australia now or the U.S.? America was the only country to get the 2.4l so if you are in Australia, you shouldn't have a problem.


----------



## Marcus_S13 (Dec 6, 2004)

dude read my original post again, i was finding out info about the 240sx....


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

> im from australia so we dont get the 240sx even though is just an americanized 180sx,


 This sounds like you are in Australia and you own a CA 180sx from your sig. I was just making sure because your questions were all over the place.


----------



## S14240SR (Aug 20, 2004)

*Pimp my ride?*



jeong said:


> i told u it was just gonna be a "phase".. god damn dricers!!!
> 
> 240's weren't that popular when i got mine. my first response when i got mine was, "wtf am i gonna do w/ a fooking nissan??!!!" i wanted a integra ( rofl ). now i know better  then the whole "d1 gp" and "initial d" stuff became popular in the US. of course, everybody had to jump on the bandwagon and buy a 240sx so they could go "drifting". also SR prices sky rocketed. CA and RB prices are going up too  like flying v said, it's dying down somewhat. hopefully, it will go way like "i'll race you w/ my civic and nnnaaawwwwzzzz" but there are rumors of fast and the furious 3 ( i heard drifting was gonna be in th movie -_- ) and initial d movie coming out


NSF underground and NSF 2 is not helping the this issue either. Not to mention "Pimp My Ride" also decided to work on a s13 (which the owner riced it out to the fullest).If the 240sx is the main car in one of those movies you mentioned, the price will probley go to rediculous hights and 90% of 240s that will go up for sale will be modified. I mean Just take a look at the supras on Autotrader and Ebay. The supra was one of the stars of the fast and the furious and Almost all of them are modified and the few stock 6 spd twin turbos go up for sale at an incredible price. Some owners even try to get $20,000 out of their n/a supras. Im just hoping the 240s dont end up like that.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

lets face it. S13's are as cheap as hell these days and therfore are great value for what you get.


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

Yeah "Pimp My Ride" ruined the 240...and I'm really hoping that that it doesn't as bad as the supra and such...At least the supra is out of most of the ricer's price range while the 240 is in their price range which kinda scares me...I admit it, I really wasn't sure what a 240 was until I played nfsu...and then I fell in love, I don't feel like I'm jumping on a band wagon, I just wanted to stand out in my school and around where I live...and now I'm really in love with it...


----------



## K-1 (Jun 15, 2004)

The 3 main reasons that Nissan decided to use the KA engine instead of the CA or SR, is that the emissions for the SR/CA wouldn't pass US regulations. Using the KA engine was also MUCH cheaper for nissan, so the 240sx has a cheaper price. 

and the third most important reason is: The 300zx

Nissan felt that having a car that could almost perform as well as the $20,000+ 300zx, for only $15,000, would be the end of the 300. So they made the 240sx a slow enough car, so that if you want a FAST nissan - you get a Z.


----------



## Kato (Apr 21, 2004)

American consumers don't like turbos...


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

GTES-t said:


> The first is US emission laws, which are quite tight when using the very low quality fuel the US has


It's weird that we get sh*tty 91 octane here and we're supposedly worried about emissions and 'power.'



bII said:


> American owners of turbo cars do not treat them as carefully as they should, as Subaru is now learning


Subaru has had turbo cars since 1983 here and other than 95-99 when they had none.



Kato said:


> American consumers don't like turbos...


American consumers don't like the babying a turbo requires.
ya know letting it warm up, cool down, etc...

It's really stupid that a car manufacturer puts a turbo in a car and doesn't provide some sort of turbo timer as a factory option, that's just asking for problems.

I miss my subaru AWD and or turbo's


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

*(Nizmodore puts his Mullet on)*



Joel said:


> lets face it. S13's are as cheap as hell these days and therfore are great value for what you get.


/me points to a VL SL with a RB25DET in it and Pintara diff gears.....the ultimate price to performance to weight weapon......but a RB in a GM body....

But I would say that 

....and yet you get hated by everybody....*sigh*...still they are hated stock....


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

but it cant turn!


----------



## S14240SR (Aug 20, 2004)

240luvr said:


> I really wasn't sure what a 240 was until I played nfsu...and then I fell in love, I don't feel like I'm jumping on a band wagon, I just wanted to stand out in my school and around where I live...and now I'm really in love with it...


I never wanted a 240, but the cheap price, being a more potential rwd, endless swaps and endless tuning capabilities sucked me in.


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

i thought nissans were pos when i got mine. i wanted an integra. after researching, i said "integras are teh ghey". now i'll never leave my s13


----------

